# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  omdlenia po uderzeniu

## jagmaja

Witam mam 16mczna córke,ktora kiedy uderzy sie w tyl glowy-co jest czasem nieuniknione-przewroci sie ,wspina itp. po takim uderzeniu mdleje... czy powinnam sie niepokoic?? jest to krotko przed poprzedzone placzem...pierwszy raz zdarzylo sie to kiedy miala ok. 8mcy-raz zemdlala kiedy zwrocilismy jej uwage ,ze nie wolno-kiedy cos ruszala i wtedy tez rozplakala sie a potam zemdlala na kilka sekund... teraz podczas placzu nie mdleje ale po uderzeniu sie w tyl glowy... bardzo prosze o pomoc mieszkam w Irlandii tutaj sluzba zdrowia daje wiele do zyczenia....

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
W takiej sytuacji konieczne jest, by dziecko zostało obejrzane przez lekarza i ewentualnie poddane badaniom dodatkowym, bez tego nic nie da się zrobić. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

